# Programm (exe) versteckt starten



## olek (14. Februar 2005)

Servus 

 Habe ein VB-Programm in eine exe konvertiert. 
 Dieses Programm soll bei jedem Systemstart/Anmelden am PC automatisch gestartet werden JEDOCH so das es keiner mitbekommt!

 Dies geht in Windows z.B. über den TaskPlaner. Dabei wird jedoch das Programm gestartet und bleibt geöffnet auf dem Desktop.

 Wie kann ich verhindern das eine beim Systemstart gestartete exe ganz versteckt und ohne Popups oder ähnliches ausgeführt wird
 Programm soll NICHT minimiert werden!

 Gruß olek


----------



## NRFi (15. Februar 2005)

hai  ^^ 

was ich jetzt so wüsste wäre, wenn du eine weitere Exe baust und da dein richtiges programm per shell Funktion aufrufst. Weil da kannst du ja dann das Programm versteckt aufrufen.


----------



## M4st3r (15. Februar 2005)

Du kannst ja mal versuchen beim Sub Main die Visible-Eigenschaft auf False zu setzen und ShowInTaskBar = False setzen, dann könnte es vielleicht funktionieren...


----------



## Shakie (15. Februar 2005)

Oder du versteckst das Formuler einfach im Ereignis "Form_Load" mit Formularname.Hide (oder Me.Hide)


----------



## MCIglo (15. Februar 2005)

oder du schreibst noch ein anderes Programm, was im OnLoad einfach nur via 'shell' das andre startet und sich danach selbst beendet.
Weiß die genaue Syntax nicht, aber ist in etwa so:
shell("deine.exe",vbhide)


----------



## Shakie (15. Februar 2005)

@MCIglo: Das ist so ziemlich das gleiche was NRFi geschrieben hat.


----------



## MCIglo (15. Februar 2005)

Hum, dann hab ich den Beitrag wohl vorhin irgendwie überlesen


----------



## Filone (17. Februar 2005)

> ...verhindern... das ... exe ganz versteckt ...wird





> Programm soll NICHT minimiert werden



Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht. Soll die Anwendung versteckt laufen, also so daß nur der Prozess sichtbar ist ?


```
App.TaskVisible = False
```

Sollen die Forms nicht sichtbar sein, sie aber in der Taskleiste stehen ?


```
Dim frm As Form
For Each frm In Forms
frm.Hide
Next frm
```

Oder soll sie ganz normal laufen ? Dann läuft alles wie gewohnt.


----------

